# Si vs Ni



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

So what is the difference?

I get that they are both forms of perception that sort of accumulates either multiple ideas (Ni) or multiple experiences (Si) into one impression.
It is also how the individual relates to the object (being introverted).
That is, the user will view an object comparing multiple perspectives in a symbolic way, or a more literal sensing way.

But are there other differences?
And how do you identify them within yourself?


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

How I identify:
1) I use Se
2) I know the "accumulation" inside me doesn't really involve sensory information, but something intangible and abstract. For me it's really thin and hard to define what that is.
3) Si is typically said to be making comparison between the present and the past, and I don't feel like doing that either.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Ni discernment, Si conscientiousness - as an INFJ I'm concerned with 
"meta", philosophical, QUALITATIVE issues, whereas I think my 
parents are ISFJ and ISTJ, and their occupations are editor and 
engineer/university lecturer, being more concerned with practical, 
"real world", QUANTITATIVE problems. Hope that helps All the best


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

HUGE differences lol they're almost the opposite. 

Ni is when you look to "what will be" in the future and the deep significance or meaning of something. It is a perceiving function. Ni types have one major goal they want to accomplish in life and will spend a great deal of time working towards it too. It's never something like "Oh yeah, I want to do something in the arts." It's usually something more specific. They are long term planners and instinctively think in the future. They make predictions for things and are usually correct. There's more to Ni than the future thinking part though. Ni sees two people in every person. They see the image that person projects and who they really are. Ni is very good at looking beneath the surface. So they'll probably really like psychology, English and a lot of symbolism. Ni will notice something that is "off" in a person. Their tone of voice, their body language, a momentary pause. These things are looked at in an abstract way and it is quite difficult for the Ni user to explain their conclusions. They usually just get a feeling or an aura about a situation. They're very private people and difficult to get to know at first but that's just Ni doms. So IN*J's. You can't lie to an Ni user, they'll know. Especially the well developed ones. Ni users really pick up on your body language, as I said before, and are very good at looking for your intentions and why you do what you do. So we're pretty bad ass.

Si, while still bad ass if you love laundry and tea (haha just kidding. I love them.), is a different thing. Primarily, it's when you recall things from the past and compare it to whats going on now. Si users live in the moment AND the past. They pay fine attention to detail and are very nostalgic. They value their past experiences and enjoy participating in tradition and family stuff. They hold tight to things that are important to them through out life. You'll know you're with an Si user because when you walk in their house theres pictures of their family, past events, EVERYTHING that they've done all over the place. But of course, it'll be placed in an orderly neat way because Si users are neat and tidy. They're very organized and usually find a common, traditional, job like a nurse or a fire fighter. An ESTJ girl I know wants to be a nurse while an ISFJ girl I know wants to be a teacher. See? Pretty traditional, day to day, 9-5 jobs. Nothing wrong with that though. Si users also like routine and things to be predictable. I know I may have made them sound boring but they're not. Si users are so calm and if you're an introvert you'll love them! I love being around them. Except ESTJ's. They're scary (This is where you see bad ass Si remembering all the times you fucked up in life)

Ni and Si users are both really awesome.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Satan Claus said:


> Ni is when you look to "what will be" in the future and the deep significance or meaning of something. It is a perceiving function. Ni types have one major goal they want to accomplish in life and will spend a great deal of time working towards it too. It's never something like "Oh yeah, I want to do something in the arts." It's usually something more specific. They are long term planners and instinctively think in the future. They make predictions for things and are usually correct. There's more to Ni than the future thinking part though. Ni sees two people in every person. They see the image that person projects and who they really are. Ni is very good at looking beneath the surface. So they'll probably really like psychology, English and a lot of symbolism. Ni will notice something that is "off" in a person. Their tone of voice, their body language, a momentary pause. These things are looked at in an abstract way and it is quite difficult for the Ni user to explain their conclusions. They usually just get a feeling or an aura about a situation. They're very private people and difficult to get to know at first but that's just Ni doms. So IN*J's. You can't lie to an Ni user, they'll know. Especially the well developed ones. Ni users really pick up on your body language, as I said before, and are very good at looking for your intentions and why you do what you do. So we're pretty bad ass.


Wow, it kinda confirms me that I am not an INFJ.



> Si, while still bad ass if you love laundry and tea (haha just kidding. I love them.), is a different thing. Primarily, it's when you recall things from the past and compare it to whats going on now. Si users live in the moment AND the past. They pay fine attention to detail and are very nostalgic. They value their past experiences and enjoy participating in tradition and family stuff. They hold tight to things that are important to them through out life. You'll know you're with an Si user because when you walk in their house theres pictures of their family, past events, EVERYTHING that they've done all over the place. But of course, it'll be placed in an orderly neat way because Si users are neat and tidy. They're very organized and usually find a common, traditional, job like a nurse or a fire fighter. An ESTJ girl I know wants to be a nurse while an ISFJ girl I know wants to be a teacher. See? Pretty traditional, day to day, 9-5 jobs. Nothing wrong with that though. Si users also like routine and things to be predictable. I know I may have made them sound boring but they're not. Si users are so calm and if you're an introvert you'll love them! I love being around them. Except ESTJ's. They're scary (This is where you see bad ass Si remembering all the times you fucked up in life)


Would it be stereotyping? I don't know, it just sounds like one of those and I am kind of skeptical.
But I can see from here how they know what they are doing.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

uncertain said:


> Would it be stereotyping?


Well, of course not ALL Si users will be looking for traditional jobs like that. But generally they do and I'm just trying to enunciate on how traditional they can be. I'm pretty sure there's some ESTJ who wants to be something odd like a ventriloquist I don't know lol.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Eh, I'm not a Si user, but I don't agree that they have to be traditional. The main difference between Si and Ni is that Si abstracts sensory information, creating impressions of them, so they create sensory based archetypes. Indeed, I would say that fantasy writers tend to be SiNe types, so that clashes with the idea that they can't be creative. The thing is that they focus on a different type of information than Ni, but at the end both are Pi functions, so they can be rather removed from reality if they're not balanced with a Je function (either Te or Fe), in the case of ISXJs.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

I know what SI is. I know it so well it always ****s me so hard. I know it because it is the trickster in my stack. If you want to know how to narrow in on SI right away then let me know...I might tell you. Bare in mind though that I spent months contemplating it. The answer is simple...it's just not fair for me to share unless I get something in return like a request or a thank you.

Warning: Dope freestyle with explicit lyrics (do not click if you are lame about rap)
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's some tips on Si from @niss (ISTJ):



niss said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> Well, of course not ALL Si users will be looking for traditional jobs like that. But generally they do and I'm just trying to enunciate on how traditional they can be. I'm pretty sure there's some ESTJ who wants to be something odd like a ventriloquist I don't know lol.


After reading your comment, I tried to picture a situation that would make my ESTJ mom become a ventriloquist... Then I about died laughing. 

She's goofy at times, but pretty conservative. Knowing her, she'd think aiming for becoming a ventriloquist alone is aiming too low. If that were her interest, she'd be more likely to start up a company relating to it and other sorts of entertainment than to actually perform it. She'd want something with a better foundation and not so limiting. 

My mom is just one of many ESTJs though. Who knows what others would think about it.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> Here's some tips on Si from @_niss_ (ISTJ):



This is just too much man...it's too verbose. SI is not that complicated. There is a subtle distinction between SI and SE that makes a light and day difference. I'm not trolling you. I'm telling you SI isn't that complicated...all those words just make more room for error...It's pretty much a basic cognitive function.

If you want I'll tell you the difference and you'll go, "ah!!!" unless you're mad or something and are denying the truth.

I'll spill the beans but I won't let go of this hard earned knowledge without a request or some recognition. It's not fair to me.

warning explicit rap music freestyle master
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Mikasa said:


> After reading your comment, I tried to picture a situation that would make my ESTJ mom become a ventriloquist... Then I about died laughing.
> 
> She's goofy at times, but pretty conservative. Knowing her, she'd think aiming for becoming a ventriloquist alone is aiming too low. If that were her interest, she'd be more likely to start up a company relating to it and other sorts of entertainment than to actually perform it. She'd want something with a better foundation and not so limiting.
> 
> My mom is just one of many ESTJs though. Who knows what others would think about it.



Being a vantriliquest might have a little to do with types but in general that's a very narrow and special interest area that has more to do with other things than personality..

Warning explicite rap music freestyle
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

OberonHuxley said:


> This is just too much man...it's too verbose. SI is not that complicated. There is a subtle distinction between SI and SE that makes a light and day difference. I'm not trolling you. I'm telling you SI isn't that complicated...all those words just make more room for error...It's pretty much a basic cognitive function.
> 
> If you want I'll tell you the difference and you'll go, "ah!!!" unless you're mad or something and are denying the truth.
> 
> ...


Technically all the cognitive functions are basic cognitive functions. A complex function would be the transcendent function.

Otherwise... What kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

OberonHuxley said:


> Being a vantriliquest might have a little to do with types but in general that's a very narrow and special interest area that has more to do with other things than personality..
> 
> Warning explicite rap music freestyle
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Hence why I carefully made the reference to what my mom in particular would think about it. She doesn't represent all ESTJs and hobbies are not limited to type. I was just commenting my thoughts based on what another posted directly concerning that exact topic.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Telling me to accept a new experience that seems utterly unnecessary will you nowhere fast.
Telling an Ni user to accept a new possibility that seems utterly unlikely will get you nowhere fast.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> Technically all the cognitive functions are basic cognitive functions. A complex function would be the transcendent function.
> 
> Otherwise... What kind of drugs are you on?



Are you referring to the fact that I said SI is much simpler than that bloviation you posted or are you referring to my dope freestyle? Or both...or neither and speaking on a whim?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

@OberonHuxley
I'd love to hear what you have to say on the subject 
However if you're uncomfortable perhaps you could point me in the right direction for me do discover some understanding myself.
@PaladinX
That was an interesting read, thanks for sharing it 
What I picked out from niss' post is that Si is not memory, however Si trusts what the memory conjures up. Why I find this interesting is because I don't trust my memory. Sounds weird haha but when, say, someone has upset me over not doing something they said they would, as much as I'd like to grill them them over it the thought pops up in my head...maybe I missed something..or I wasn't paying attention...or could it have all been wishful thinking and I thought they said what I wanted to hear...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> Si, while still bad ass if you love laundry and tea (haha just kidding. I love them.), is a different thing. Primarily, it's when you recall things from the past and compare it to whats going on now. Si users live in the moment AND the past. They pay fine attention to detail and are very nostalgic. They value their past experiences and enjoy participating in tradition and family stuff. They hold tight to things that are important to them through out life. You'll know you're with an Si user because when you walk in their house theres pictures of their family, past events, EVERYTHING that they've done all over the place. But of course, it'll be placed in an orderly neat way because Si users are neat and tidy. They're very organized and usually find a common, traditional, job like a nurse or a fire fighter. An ESTJ girl I know wants to be a nurse while an ISFJ girl I know wants to be a teacher. See? Pretty traditional, day to day, 9-5 jobs. Nothing wrong with that though. Si users also like routine and things to be predictable. I know I may have made them sound boring but they're not. Si users are so calm and if you're an introvert you'll love them! I love being around them. Except ESTJ's. They're scary (This is where you see bad ass Si remembering all the times you fucked up in life)
> 
> Ni and Si users are both really awesome.


If this is the case then I'm definitely not an Si dom. I think tradition is stupid and I hate family things.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Ksara said:


> @_OberonHuxley_
> I'd love to hear what you have to say on the subject
> However if you're uncomfortable perhaps you could point me in the right direction for me do discover some understanding myself.
> 
> ...



SI = impressions based on sensory data...what is the difference between an impression and an observation...that is the difference between SE and Si.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I have always thought of Si and Ni as very similar in function.

Both are the opposite of their extroverted counterparts (Se/Ne) in that they narrow down the options to a few (or just one) good, plausible option(s), rather than hold all options as potentially possible or plausible.

For Se and Ne, the world is their oyster (in their minds). They have so many choices (or so they think). This can lead to their having difficulty making decisions (like choosing a major, committing to a long-term relationship, etc.) because Se says "by experiencing this one thing, I am missing out on all these other things. I can't just buy this in black, I have to buy it in gray and blue, too. If we go to Germany, we simply _have_ to travel to France since it's so close by. And while we're in France we'll be so close to Switzerland, and I've always wanted to see the Alps, and omg wow Switzerland is right above Italy! Let's swing by for a visit while we're in the area, and . . . "

And Ne says, "by choosing just one thing, I might be missing out on something better. If I commit to being an accountant now, in ten years accountants might not be in high demand anymore, and I might have to take a lower-paying job. This is such a tough decision (x10000 for every major/profession you can think of)."

It seems to me that Se and Ne are both functions that think they can do anything. That's pretty optimistic (naïve) if you ask me.

Si and Ni do not think this way. They narrow down these infinity choices to a few select choices that actually are plausible and make sense. (INTPs frequently love to chastise Ni doms as being "closed-minded." To me I just see it as having common sense).

Si chooses based on the known information. Si+Te chooses based on external data. "My father was a lawyer, and he was really successful and loved his work. Maybe that would be a good field for me, too. (It has clearly shown to be good and to work for him, and so . . . ). My parents raised me this way, and I turned out just fine, so this is clearly an acceptable parenting technique to use for my own kids"

Ni+Te chooses based on what they think will be good. "My father might have been a lawyer, and that's all swell for him and all, but I think there are better opportunities to be had elsewhere. For example, petroleum engineers have one of the highest-paying starting salaries available today. And if the market ever goes belly up (like if a new fuel come along that we all switch to instead of oil), I'll have years of engineering experience that will allow me to do so many other things. . . My parents raised me this way, and I turned out fine, but they were so stupid to do that, because if you think about raising them this other way, isn't it obvious that they will turn out even better? . . . 


. . . Thoughts, comments, criticisms?


----------

